# Aspen or Poplar $$



## foiler (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone here used 'aspen' to make cabinets and shelving? Is it OK to use or too soft? Its less expensive than poplar and I'm trying to save a little money.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought aspen was poplar, cottonwood also.


----------



## JC heir (Mar 13, 2011)

Greetings from PA. -nice site you have here. I am a long time logger who is new to woodworking( just setting up shop). Anyway, aspen in my neck of the woods is quaking aspen, and rarely used for anything but soft pallet stock, & poplar is tulip poplar. one of the softer hardwoods. mostly poplar is used for a filler, or a cabinet back, or under a veneer- only accasionally on a front or outside. hope this helps.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

and to add to what jc said, cottonwood actually *IS* poplar (which tulip poplar is not ... tulip poplar is what is normally found at lumber yards under the name poplar but it's not actually poplar, its American tulipwood)


----------



## foiler (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. While I now understand that both aspen and poplar are at the 'harder' end of the soft wood types, I'm still clueless as to their use as cabinet stock. I cant use plywood as I'm attempting to duplicate 2 existing wall cabinets that where built in 1925 of solid wood and are painted. Since they are painted it would be a waste to build the cabinet out of maple or oak since they arent going to be stained and the grain showing. Also, this is a craftsman house. There is 'craftsman' detail at the bottom of the cabinets that I'll have to duplicate with a scroll saw. The usual 1x3 face trim wont work for me here. So, I'm trying to find a 1x12 stock that would be structually sound for a wall cabinet that is to be painted and not cost $8 foot.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

As a cabinetmaker, I keep 1x12 poplar in stock for cabinet frames to be painted. It is stable, easy to machine, and will hold a screw until glue sets up. For wide shelves, any softwood will cup in time if used in wide sizes, plywood or mdf with a nosing will stay flat. The poplar is also good for moldings or scrolled valances.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oops - posted in wrong thread and had to delete!


----------



## foiler (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Jim. I guess I'll pay the difference and go with the poplar on the cabinet sides. The project is building cabinets over the stove to include housing a microwave/vent hood. I intend to build two 12" wide cabs 53' long with a 12' high cab in the center leaving the top open. It will look like a big 'H'. I guess it would be a good idea to use plywood for the 30" center boards the bottom of which will be where the microwave will be mounted. thanks again for you assistance


----------

